# Blazer vanes



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyone have any first hand experience with the blazer vanes. Pros-cons? Specifically I'm wondering how well they handle fixed blade broadheads vs. a 4" vane or feather.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I loved them....although I shot them with the mechanical broadheads...but my hunting partner Kase shoots fixed blade and they really steered his broadheads nicely, definitely would recommend them


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I shot them for a while and they did ok but not my favorites. They didnt hold together very well but then again I shoot about 50-75 arrows a day. As far as performance goes they did great though. I shoot crimson talon broadheads.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I would advise you to quit shooting the crimson talon broadheads. I shot a few deer with them this fall and they performed horribly. They absolutely shattered upon impact. I had pieces of broadhead all over inside each deer. It's your choice....but just my 2 cents.


----------

